# Just Bought A 21rs



## vagabond (Jan 5, 2007)

After looking at numerous trailers, we took the plunge and bought a 2008 21RS. We loved the Coleman pop-up we owned for 20 years, but must admit to looking forward to the comforts of the 21RS. We expect to bring the 21RS home next week.

Thanks to all who post comments on outbacker.com. This site has been a great help to us in making our decision.

Rick (alias Vagabond)


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Congratuations on getting your new 21' RS. You will realize how many times you cranked that Coleman pop-up before long. We had a Coleman pop-up for 17 years and now we have a 28' RSDS. You will love this site also, for chatting or getting information from fellow Outbackers.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Congrats. We LOVE ours. Have a great time with it !!!!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Vagabond -

We also recently moved up from a Jayco pop-up (of 5 years) to the OB. We had been looking at OBs for almost 2 yrs and finally decided to put-up $$ or quit looking!! Best decision we ever made.

Enjoy your new 21RS and especilly enjoy OB.com. This site is awesome for learning everything you need to know about your new TT.

Happy Camping.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

pop-ed up for 20 years! We PU'd for a year and I feel like we were ruffing it.............. You'll love it, it will feel like a manson. Congrats.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi vagabond
















to Outbackers
AND 







on your new 21rs!

We too went from our pop up of 3 years to the 28krs and couldn't be happier. The pop up memories are still with us, like the time our then 2 year son old fell through the canvas opening because it wasn't latched down yet, and landed on the ground just missing the hitch frame. Then there was the time we almost froze to death...well, you get the picture!

Enjoy your new palace on wheels...and do yourself a favor, get an electric tongue jack...no more cranking!!

p.s. What area are you from??

Happy Camping,


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your upgrade!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

vagabond,

Congrats on the new 21RS. You sure took a giant step up. Good luck with it and happy camping!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& Congratulations!!*  

Tami


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Congrats on your purchase. Great choice if I may say so myself! I'm sure you'll love the 21RS


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

Congrats
we stepped up this year as well from a Coleman to a 21rs. What a difference.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Many people here came from the popup ranks, myself included. Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

Congrats!! We just bought an 08 21 RS too. Can't wait to hear how you like yours.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new 21RS and Welcome to Outbackers!

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------

